# Kurdistan allocates 400 million dinars to prevent spread of CCHF



## Disir (Jul 6, 2018)

On July 1, the first case of the virus *was detected* in Kurdistan. A 15-year old shepherd from the Sidakan area of Erbil province was admitted to Ashti Hospital in Soran and then transferred to Erbil after doctors detected symptoms of the viral fever. 

The condition of the boy is stable and he is still under protection according to Erbil medical authorities. 
CCHF is caused by a tick-borne virus. The primary mode of transmission to humans is via ticks or livestock. Human-to-human transmission is possible via bodily fluids – close contact with the blood or other secretions of a person infected with the virus.
Kurdistan allocates 400 million dinars to prevent spread of CCHF

Cannot catch a break.


----------

